# Poodle with Erect ears



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I shaved Killa's ears again. And I think it is just so funny how her ears stand so erect. She has been called a lamb by everyone that has seen her. Other than a lamb what else do you think she looks like? I say a schnauzer X poodle or a yorkie X poodle. She definitely looks like a terrier to me. Or a little gremlin if you go more mystical, lol.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Poodle x Chihuahua  She is such a cutie.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

OMG!! So cute!


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

I'd wager a poo X chihuahua too. I can see why people think lamb too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She is just too cute! But look what I found! How about a Gremlin Bat for a funny comparison? LOL!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Killa only knows how to get more adorable!


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

_Well, I know who her father is! _:act-up:









She is so cute and so unique! And, she is probably less prone to ear infections than most poodles so her lamb ears are an advantage!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I think Poodle x Chihuahua really fits.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

She's adorable, I just want to kiss her sweet little nose!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Absolutely, definitely, unequivocally, positively, no questions asked...Chihuahua. Lol. She's super cute!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

She is adorable, I never knew they would stand up like that


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Schnauzer have floppy ears, so I don't think so. Chihuahua makes sense, but there is probably some heinz 57 somewhere in her also.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

How cute. 

Looks to me like she's part Bunny.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

OMG she's beautiful!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Eeeeeek! Groomers like me that love to do Asian style trims just love up ears. OK so you have to let the hair grow fluffy but not enough to weigh them down. If needed you can clip the bottom of back of ear tr reduce weight. Trim more rounded by trimming across tip first ( not following shape) I have pictures of a similar ears just different breeds...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

This is a Chinese crested powder puff groomed by Jessica Lynn Dudley see how her up ears are framed by extra hair?







inthis pic she has left hair more on the tips to flop over







now one of my grooms on poodle pom Bichon mix







compare his ear shape with an old old groom where his ears are trimmed to actual shape









If this were my dog I would totally grow muzzle out, and make ears more fluffy and rounded top edge...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I agree...that little nose is pure Chihuahua. She's adorable


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol, thanks for all your suggestions and kind comments. It's so interesting how a purebred dog can look so different just because her ears stand up isn't it.
Mollymuima is that gremlin bat a real thing?! It's so ugly and creepy but then so cute! 
Sophie Ann, OMG if I didn't know her father I would totally think Stitch was him. Her ears look exactly like his lol. 
Glorybeecosta, I didn't know they would stand up like that either. They only did it occasionally last time I shaved them. 
Itsaclip those grooms are super adorable. I will have to try them when her hair grows back from her surgery. I think though if I let any hair stay on them they will fall. Even nakid they still fall when she holds them a certain way. I'll see if I can find a picture to show it better. 
I think the surgery might also effect the way her right ear sits so she might come out looking like completely different. I'll just a have to wait and see. 
This picture kind of shows how her ears sit when she's not attentive or curious about anything.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

She is so cute! Definitely a little mogwai so I hope you don't feed her after midnight!


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

I misread your initial post and thought you were asking people what breed you thought she looked like because you didn't know! She looks all poodle in the photo you posted of her sleeping, but in the photo with her pictures erect, yes, all Gremlin! 

So cute!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Granberry said:


> I misread your initial post and thought you were asking people what breed you thought she looked like because you didn't know! She looks all poodle in the photo you posted of her sleeping, but in the photo with her pictures erect, yes, all Gremlin!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!



She's all Killa - the uniquely adorable one of a kind dog like you will never have again!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Granberry said:


> I misread your initial post and thought you were asking people what breed you thought she looked like because you didn't know! She looks all poodle in the photo you posted of her sleeping, but in the photo with her pictures erect, yes, all Gremlin!
> 
> So cute!


Haha, too funny. That's what I had thought too! That is until I continued reading!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Mollymuima is that gremlin bat a real thing?! It's so ugly and creepy but then so cute! .


Yep it's real! It's a baby Brown Long-eared Bat and 'Gremlin Bat' is a nickname it's been given! Really common in Great Britain......I think they are cute! Most people get creeped out by bats but I like em'!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry Granberry and TrixieTreasure I realized I made my original post a bit confusing for people that don't know Killa. I forget not everyone knows her,lol. 
Mollymuima that is totally awesome they are real! I love bats too no matter how creepy or ugly they are. I remember adopting one at Carlsbad Cavrens when I was a little girl. It wasn't real of course just a donation and a picture of a bat but still it was fun and I got to name "her" Rose. Wish I could adopt a Gremlin Bat, they are so adorabley ugly!


----------

